# The Vinny - July 13, 2014 (MECA 3X show). Lebanon, TN.



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*Event Details:*














This event is one of the bigger shows of the MECA season and always seems to draw a good turnout despite being in the middle of Summer. Yuck!

I'm hoping to make it. Anyone else?


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Woo Hoo! It's that time of year again. Ready or not I'll be there. This is one I marked on the calendar at the beginning of the season. You'll see a lot of people who normally don't make it to some of the other events. Since this is considered a major regional event there are people who make this just to be sure they can attend finals.

Once again I'll be driving up on Saturday and staying at a motel / hotel close to the event.

Chuck


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Looking forward to this one.


----------



## Butt Hz (Apr 25, 2014)

It should be quite the contrast from Freezefest. I'll try to attend.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

For real. I just hope the weather is kind. As kind as it can be for middle of the summer. 

Still, this always manages to be a great show with great turnout.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

That is going to very close to our baby's due date which is July 27. As long as she doesn't come early, I will be there.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

I'll prolly show up for this one. Chuck, I always have an empty futon if you want to crash


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Thumper26 said:


> I'll prolly show up for this one. Chuck, I always have an empty futon if you want to crash


Thanks. I'll keep it in mind.

Chuck


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

flyer link was updated this morning so the OP is edited with the image.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Yeah, I see the cost now...


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I see that. Was it the same last year?


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

No. But I did go pull last years flyer and just the SQ portion went up $5








******This is last years flyer (for reference) ************


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ just so everyone is clear, that is last year's date.

(don't want someone quickly glancing and getting it wrong) 


Yea, I seem to remember it being one of the more expensive shows of the year. But, if you do well, you'll get some money back, I believe.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Expensive is relative. The last 3x show in CA was $70 ($60 for members with a $10 gate fee). 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...x-meca-iasca-event-4-19-2014-san-jose-ca.html


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

It is a 3x event, so $50 isn't all that bad really.

I'm contemplating going myself. Went a couple years ago and it is a haul out there, so we'll see. if the car does really well this weekend at CS score wise I'll consider it even more


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Do it, man! 

I'm planning on being there. Not sure about competing but I'm planning on being there.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

$5 more from last year on SQ, not too bad.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I'll be there Saturday morning with the papasins Looking forward to meeting everybody new and old


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Who is judging?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

BigRed said:


> I'll be there Saturday morning with the papasins Looking forward to meeting everybody new and old


seriously? SWEET!

heck, man, you just gave me motivation to get my tune in shape! I needed that. lol.


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Wow WCA is coming all the way from Cali. I'm gonna do alls that I can to make it to this one then. I wonder if they are using the new MECA CD for this one yet?


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Sorry guys. I posted in the wrong thread I won't be at this one


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

dang, dude! I hate you!!!!


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

BigRed said:


> Sorry guys. I posted in the wrong thread I won't be at this one


.....^^^ that's just wrong


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Lol. We already came out once...not to say we won't do it again, but how about some of you all travel west . BigRed is thinking of a big 3x sometime late summer. I'll let him fill you guys in when that gels. 

EDIT: Who knows, maybe the SoCal 3x might be called "The BigRed"


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Lmao!!


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Kevin K said:


> No. But I did go pull last years flyer and just the SQ portion went up $5
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SQ BOS is the same as last year. Step up.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

KP. SQ BOS is yours if your there.


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

KP might just betaking more than SQ BOS......LOL


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

????


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

He means that KP will be taking home the ladies' phone numbers as well... Have you SEEN the dude's WATCH!?


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I wish I could make this......too close to a trip out of the country for me......too much to do both so close together.......and I'm not cancelling the other trip......well, if Jim and the Papasins were coming.....then I would consider it!  

You all enjoy.....take some pics!


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

What is this thing about "the watch"? I take it theres a good joke that follows all this.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

it's an inside joke that needs to be told in person to appreciate.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

bumpage!


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

I figured iy would be....


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

Tentatively it looks like I'll be there. Have one appointment to reschedule if possible.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

^^^Veronica may be in Lebanon. Cool.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

looking forward to hearing it!


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

Good news is the appointment was able to be changed. Barring something happening between now and then we are coming


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

3 weeks!


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Yikes, didn't realize it was so close.....


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Sneaking up!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Coming soon...


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

less than a week away!


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

I'll be there, not competing, just visiting.


----------



## Butt Hz (Apr 25, 2014)

I'll definitely be there, possibly with my annoying little sister


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

..lol


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Butt Hz said:


> I'll definitely be there, possibly with my annoying little sister




Please take some pics of the cars / competitors!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> Please take some pics of the cars / competitors!


I plan on taking my camera with me so I'll try to get some good photos. Two more days!


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2014)

Congrats to all the winners !


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Heck of a show. Had a great time hanging out with friends. I really and truly enjoy the fellas and camaraderie I get at these meets. And I also have to give a huge thank you to the judges and the event directors (Vinny & Steve Stern) for putting this on. I didn't realize there was a money round and the winnings helped me cover the cost of the trip and supper on the way home. Stoked!



'Cool story bro' moment, for those who didn't already know...

After awards were handed out a young guy, probably around 20, came up and said he was at the SPL side all day but wanted to hear an SQ system to see what it's about. He asked for a demo and since most had left I offered up mine. We get in the car and Toto's "Africa" was already playing so I let him hear that. He said "Wow. I didn't know it could sound that good". We chatted a bit about what he listens to and he said rap... so I threw on a couple rap songs and cranked it... just so he'd know us SQ guys aren't just about quiet Jazz music. He just kept saying "wow" over and over. I think I broke some SQ stereotypes. 

We chatted a bit more about my equipment. We got out and I started to close the hood and he asked if I was only using the stock alternator... I told him yes, and he couldn't believe it. I told him to come stop by the SQ area at the next show and bring a CD with him so we could go through some stuff he's more familiar with. He said he'd definitely be back. That was a highlight of the event yesterday for me.


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm glad you had a great time there. Wish I could have made it out to it. Its always nice to see SPL bubbas sitting in an SQ vehicle and being blown away.

Your right, from time to time we do tend to break the stereotype of only Jazz music and people go "WOW !!!".

I've got to make it to one of these and really meet up with some of you great folks.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Who were the winners?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

wdemetrius1 said:


> Who were the winners?


I don't recall all the names/order off the top of my head. I imagine Steve will post the results soon, so here's the link for when he does:
Events


Overall the top 3 were:
1st - Kirk (85)
2nd - Me (82)
3rd - Tim (81.3)


Class wise, what I remember is...
_Master_:
1st - Mike (PHD Rep)
2nd - Blake Potts (scionboxrox)

_Extreme_:
1st - Me 
2nd - some ugly dude
3rd - some guy with no name
4th - a guy with great looking rims! 
5th - I was the only person in my class so I won by default. 

_Modex_:
1st - Kirk
2nd - Mike (new guy with a Dodge truck that sounded really good)
3rd - Robert Mcintosh (drove all the way from OK!)


the rest is kind of fuzzy... I know some places but not enough to say for sure. I'll let the guys in those classes handle that.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Fellow IASCA WC! Good job passing on the torch! I feel as if my job here is near done.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks Erin.

QUOTE=ErinH;2131693]I don't recall all the names/order off the top of my head. I imagine Steve will post the results soon, so here's the link for when he does:
Events


Overall the top 3 were:
1st - Kirk (85)
2nd - Me (82)
3rd - Tim (81.3)


Class wise, what I remember is...
_Master_:
1st - Mike (PHD Rep)
2nd - Blake Potts (scionboxrox)

_Extreme_:
1st - Me 
2nd - some ugly dude
3rd - some guy with no name
4th - a guy with great looking rims! 
5th - I was the only person in my class so I won by default. 

_Modex_:
1st - Kirk
2nd - Mike (new guy with a Dodge truck that sounded really good)
3rd - Robert Mcintosh (drove all the way from OK!)


the rest is kind of fuzzy... I know some places but not enough to say for sure. I'll let the guys in those classes handle that.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Wow seems like another spectacular Comp.

Will there be any pics posted soon?


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

I wasn't there last year, but I was in 2012 and I remember a lot more cars being there. It wasn't until about half way home when it dawned on me. All the Arc team members from 2012 weren't there this year. hmm...


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

KP said:


> Fellow IASCA WC! Good job passing on the torch! I feel as if my job here is near done.


I've got 3 points left. If I can just get 1 more, I'd be happy. lol.

I must admit, it's really cool to stand next to you at these things, man. You're pretty much the reason I'm in this hobby.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

ErinH said:


> I've got 3 points left. If I can just get 1 more, I'd be happy. lol.
> 
> I must admit, it's really cool to stand next to you at these things, man. You're pretty much the reason I'm in this hobby.


where are all the pics man?


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

> I've got 3 points left. If I can just get 1 more, I'd be happy. lol.
> 
> I must admit, it's really cool to stand next to you at these things, man. You're pretty much the reason I'm in this hobby.


I assume you are referring to finals pts requirements? Wow !!

I'm curious, but Erin how are you Extreme and KP Modex? Is that supposed to be flipped?


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

he was three points away from Kirk. Erin got moved to extreme in meca's rules mess up on driver size in a-pillars (4" max driver). the rule has been reversed, but he got moved before that. I suppose if he fought it he _might_ get meca to move him back to modex. But, he isn't, ahem..., competing these days so it doesn't matter...

Kirk has reigned Modex for a while now


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

BigRed said:


> where are all the pics man?


Man, I took about 3 or 4 and then just gave up. LOL. I'll post them... but it's not really worth it. 




Black Rain said:


> I assume you are referring to finals pts requirements? Wow !!
> 
> I'm curious, but Erin how are you Extreme and KP Modex? Is that supposed to be flipped?





pocket5s said:


> he was three points away from Kirk. Erin got moved to extreme in meca's rules mess up on driver size in a-pillars (4" max driver). the rule has been reversed, but he got moved before that. I suppose if he fought it he _might_ get meca to move him back to modex. But, he isn't, ahem..., competing these days so it doesn't matter...
> 
> Kirk has reigned Modex for a while now



Robert is right. On all accounts. LOL

In MECA:
Kirk was in Street for a while until he re-did his install. I think he may have been Extreme for a season but that's been a few years now. He's been in modex for the last 3 years or so. He can fill in the gaps.  I got bumped to Extreme last year. No sense in dropping back down.

In IASCA finals last year, which was my first time, I got 3rd and Kirk got 1st. Beat me by 19 points (221 vs 240). But we got to share the podium. That was pretty cool.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Scores are posted.
Events


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Man I really wish I could have made this. btw, Kirk is most of the reason I'm into SQ as well. Every time I hear his car it reminds me how much work I have to do and the bar I'm chasing.


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Just wondering, what disc was used for SQ judging? The Ultimate Demonstration Disc, the new Arc disc, or something else (like they used Keb Mo at Finals last year as supplemental material)?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I really don't know.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Finally the new disc!


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

So they did use the Arc disc even after they pulled their support? I will need to get myself a copy of it then.


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

> Robert is right. On all accounts. LOL
> 
> In MECA:
> Kirk was in Street for a while until he re-did his install. I think he may have been Extreme for a season but that's been a few years now. He's been in modex for the last 3 years or so. He can fill in the gaps. I got bumped to Extreme last year. No sense in dropping back down.
> ...


Thanks Robert. That sucks that they keep shuffling things around like that Erin. I'd stop fighting it too.



> So they did use the Arc disc even after they pulled their support? I will need to get myself a copy of it then.


SVT.... I'm with you too. I'd like a copy of it but its not even up on the MECA store for purchase, so how can we acquire one.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Then cd is a MECA competition cd that arc sponsored. The agreement was that arc would have the rights to sell it and give it to dealers as a courtesy sq cd. Everybody keeps referring to it as the arc cd. It's not!! MECA's first run of the cd sold out. I will try and find out when the second batch will be ready and chime in here later


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up BigRed.

Dumb question, but is there a digital copy of it or its only on Disc?


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Hey black rain. No digital copies available but u can download the songs at a variety of places including I tunes I believe. Here is the list


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Black Rain said:


> SVT.... I'm with you too. I'd like a copy of it but its not even up on the MECA store for purchase, so how can we acquire one.


I asked the local MECA event coordinator if he was going to have any of the new discs available for sale at his event next week, and he told me no, and he wasn't planning to get any either. He suggested I go through Steve to get one if I wanted it. But if they are not available in the online store either, what hope do I have of getting one ?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

You're probably better off emailing Steve and asking him these questions. No offense to Jim, but I'm not sure what he could do or say that Steve himself couldn't.


----------

